# What Whizzer motor is this ?



## Motobike1940 (Mar 14, 2021)

Just got this stuff from a farm auction.  Been looking for a whizzer set up for my 49 Shelby.  I have no idea what motor this is. Can't read much off of the case. It has good compression.  That I know.  But I have no idea what parts are what and where they belong.

Things I know 
   Gas tank, fuel bowl
   Clutch


----------



## Motobike1940 (Mar 14, 2021)

Also has the original throttle cable and lever


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2021)

It should say right here with the number stamped on the case. Either an H or a J.


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 15, 2021)

That's an 'H' motor.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks for all the info guys.  Another question, are those the brackets and the clutch that are necessary.  I can see that I need an exhaust manifold and muffler. But I have never messed around with one of these.  It's going to get installed on an old Shelby.  I hope


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2021)

Might have to modify the brackets for the motor to fit that frame.. If you want to stop or start motor youll need the clutch or you could custom make your own..also frame will need modifications for belt..


----------



## Motobike1940 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks so much for your input.  I will really try to get that engine In place.  I know it's not original.  But my son and I have our own ideas.  Something like a war time motor bike. Maybe even some vague representation of a board track racer. That's the fun of it.


----------



## Thurman (Mar 17, 2021)

I have an original tank if you need one.https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/422673975648692


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2021)

he V-Plex clutches were used on the Doodle-bugs. need a home for it?


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 18, 2021)

PM me with your address and I can send you a free DVD on an engine overhaul.  I will send you a free engine templet to help position the engine in the frame.  There is a construction manual that was sold with the motor. Copies are available.  You may have seen these bikes.  The bikes were powder coated.  I will add a parts newsletter.  They look like what you are mocking the bike up 































to be.  My phone # is: 262-233-3857.  I always carry an emergency pair of brown pants when I test drive these for the first time.  We weld in motor mounts for safety.  You have clamps.  Ray


----------

